# Truma control panel



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all,
Pictured below is my Truma control panel from my Hymer camp 55.

This morning i noticed a small problem (not serious) but because i now know its there it`s bugging me.

The problem is when i press the rocker switch marked Batt 1 & Batt 2 the back light on the meter comes on but the needle stays still, this also happens when i press the rocker switch marked fesh water/waste water. 

The last time i used the vehicle these both worked fine so i`m working on the theory that the meter works with a bi-metal switch like the older car temp & fuel guage units & it has given up

All the other items on the panel work fine so i`ve ruled out an electrical fault or a dodgy circuit board.

Can anyone confirm my suspicions or offer further help & if anyone has any spares all help greatfully recieved.

Many thanks Andy


----------



## Hymer-Good-Guy (Oct 11, 2010)

*Hymer Camp55 wiring problem*

Hi Andy,

The same control panel on my Hymer Camp55 has started to do the same thing as yours; lights up but no reading. I noticed it about a week ago, prior to that it was definitely working. I can't seem to find what causes the problem. I would welcome a wiring diagram (.pdf) for Camp55, if anyone has one.

Dave


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

It looks to me as if this a common problem with some control panels.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-92197-.html


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Dave, a guy who lives on my delivery round is an auto electrician, if he has time he said he`d do a few checks to see if he can find the problem.
If i get a result i`ll post it.
Can`t help with a wire diagram.

Andy


----------

